# Toronto - Mandatory licence for retailers



## Hooked (10/10/19)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...selling-vaping-e-cigarette-products-1.5311693
8 Oct. 2019

City officials are now one step closer toward licensing retailers who sell vaping and e-cigarette products, amid growing concern about the devices' popularity and health risks.

On Monday morning, the general government and licensing committee officially signed off on new recommendations requiring businesses selling vaping products to buy a licence from the city — if council gives a final stamp of approval later this month ...

In recent years, there has been a sharp increase in the number of vaping product retailers across Toronto, with more than 1,400 known retailers, including 78 specialty stores, Grant's report notes.

He proposes adopting the same fee structure for retailers selling vaping products as what's already in place for stores selling tobacco goods — an initial application fee of around $645 and a renewal fee of roughly $315, adjusted annually.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (10/10/19)

Hooked said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...selling-vaping-e-cigarette-products-1.5311693
> 8 Oct. 2019
> 
> City officials are now one step closer toward licensing retailers who sell vaping and e-cigarette products, amid growing concern about the devices' popularity and health risks.
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

